# Rebuilding a Yanmar 4JH2E



## JKondziela (Dec 26, 2020)

I have a 1995 Catalina Morgan 45 Center Cockpit sailboat with a Yanmar 4JH2E engine that is heavily rusted and I would like to remove it to possibly re-build. I have a couple items that I can use some advice on:

1. Removing the engine from the boat. Any suggestions or experience removing the engine from a Catalina Morgan 45 or a center cockpit boat?
2. Source for parts. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can get an engine rebuild kit (pistons, bearings, valves, gaskets, etc.). It appears that I can get most individual parts from Yanmar at extremely high prices, but they don't appear to offer a major overhaul kit. Any suggestions/
Jim Kondziela


----------



## chowdan (Nov 11, 2015)

First off welcome aboard.

I have a Yanmar 4jh2-ute and have been slowly catching up on major deferred maintenance due to engine sitting so long(only has 500hours on it). I've been really happy with Toad Marine. They seem to be a great supplier and shipping hasnt been bad(to the PNW).

I have been using Yanmarshop.com for exploded diagrams to collect part numbers as well.


----------



## JKondziela (Dec 26, 2020)

chowdan said:


> First off welcome aboard.
> 
> I have a Yanmar 4jh2-ute and have been slowly catching up on major deferred maintenance due to engine sitting so long(only has 500hours on it). I've been really happy with Toad Marine. They seem to be a great supplier and shipping hasnt been bad(to the PNW).
> 
> I have been using Yanmarshop.com for exploded diagrams to collect part numbers as well.


Thanks. Toad seems to be the parts supplier of choice.


----------



## chowdan (Nov 11, 2015)

JKondziela said:


> Thanks. Toad seems to be the parts supplier of choice.


Depending on your risk tolerance, you can use your mast/boom to remove the engine out of the compaionway. Just support with a halyard on the boom where you are hoisting from. I've removed 45hp engines this way. Alternative is to dis assemble to get smaller parts out.

One thing you may have to do is remove the cockpit sole and hoist that way (how mine is).


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JKondziela said:


> Thanks. Toad seems to be the parts supplier of choice.


I'm pretty sure they are geographically limited, so be sure you're shipping address is within their ability.

There is no exact definition of what a major overhaul means on a marine diesel, which is likely why you can't find a pre-packaged kit. What are you preplanning to replace, as you may find more to be replaced upon condition? Will you send the crankshaft out to be inspected? Heat exchanger? Are you going to bore the cylinders and oversize the pistons/rings? Are injectors cleaned and pop tested, or replaced?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

A call to catalina might be worth the dime


----------

